# Fungerät-Effekt auf Stimme legen



## SleepingTyrant (27. Februar 2004)

Hi!

Kann mir jemand eventuell einen Tipp geben, wie ich eine Art "Funkgerät-Effekt" auf eine Stimme legen könnte? Also nicht einfach nur mit EQ und Distortion einen radioähnlichen Sound erzeugen sondern eher so nach dem Motto:
"blabla*rauschknacks*... blablabla*rauschknacks*... "
Ich würd's gerne besser verschriftlichen, aber mir fehlen grad irgendwie die richtigen Worte. Gibt's da vielleicht ein plug-in, das sowas in der Richtung erzeugt?

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Lauschepflock (1. März 2004)

hm...ich würde sagen, dass du im Netz mal danach schauen solltest. Ich zB habe so einen ähnlichen Effekt in gleich bei Cubase SX drin. Ich glaube der heiBt: "Grungenizer" oder so....der sollte eigentlich alle Wünsche erfüllen...


----------

